# A List of Don'ts for Women on Bicycles Circa 1895



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

A List of Don'ts for Women on Bicycles circa 1895 | Brain Pickings

My favorite: "Don’t wear a garden party hat with bloomers."


----------



## Seagoon (Nov 22, 2009)

Where did it all go wrong!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

You're late to the party Creaky. I copied this to my FB page a month ago.

I think my personal faves were something along the lines of, "don't bring attention to your bloomers" and, "don't use bicycle and racing jargon. Leave that to the boys."


----------



## Mailmover (Mar 29, 2011)

I think I will share with my Bicycling Community (Bike Journal and Eugene G.E.A.R.s) This is good stuff to put a smile on ones face.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> You're late to the party Creaky. I copied this to my FB page a month ago.


I always miss the good threads.


----------

